# If you use a Portable Air Conditioner, please step in..



## mcinnc (Nov 9, 2009)

I was just curious as to how many of you have/use a portable air conditioner that you incorporated in use with your grow...
I was having some heat issues, and purchased the "Royal Sovereign ARP 3012" 12,000BTU unit. I've been running it now for about 12 days, and i am very unimpressed to say the least. I am ONLY using the unit for an average sized, sliding glass door closet. approx. 10' in length, 2' deep, and 8' tall. the scary part is that i'm still in veg, and im using CFL's! 
-I can run the unit on High mode, take the temp setting down to the lowest setting (61f), and run it all day, and it only gets my closet down to 77f !! i know that when i start 12/12 with my 1000wt HPS, its going to do next to nothing. IF i was to NOT return it.
-It's loud.. but that wouldn't a huge issue to me if it cooled the air down like i want it to.
I'm planning on returning it to the store i bought it from, and buying a different model...
- The unit has a 'Water Full' warning button on it, which goes off about 4-5 times a day, causing the unit to shut down and causing me to have to empty the water from the drain plug, 4-5 everyday. which, of course, means i have to be home, or the unit will just be Off until i get back. shiiiiiitty.
Any makes, models, etc out there that you could suggest??
Here is a pic of the one i'm "working" with now


----------



## Busmike (Nov 9, 2009)

mcinnc said:


> I was just curious as to how many of you have/use a portable air conditioner that you incorporated in use with your grow...
> I was having some heat issues, and purchased the "Royal Sovereign ARP 3012" 12,000BTU unit. I've been running it now for about 12 days, and i am very unimpressed to say the least. I am ONLY using the unit for an average sized, sliding glass door closet. approx. 10' in length, 2' deep, and 8' tall. the scary part is that i'm still in veg, and im using CFL's!
> -I can run the unit on High mode, take the temp setting down to the lowest setting (61f), and run it all day, and it only gets my closet down to 77f !! i know that when i start 12/12 with my 1000wt HPS, its going to do next to nothing. IF i was to NOT return it.
> -It's loud.. but that wouldn't a huge issue to me if it cooled the air down like i want it to.
> ...


I use a 5000 watt window unit in my flowering room. A window unit drains itselt to the great outdoors so I don't have your watter full issues. Mine does lower the room temp a bit, but I've thought many times I should have gotten a larger model. With 7 400 watt lights AND a gas CO2 generator, heat is a real problem for me year round. 
Get a unit that vents water to the outside. Remember that an AC unit also creates heat that also normally vents that heat outside the room being cooled.


----------



## mcinnc (Nov 9, 2009)

the heat emitted from the exhaust is not really the problem. as you can see in the pic i attached of the model i have, the exhaust runs via exhaust hose, to a vent hole at the window. i have even taken the further step, by wrapping the exhaust hose in duct insulation material so that the small amount of heat 'escaping' through the plastic exhaust hose is eliminated. my unit is 12,000BTU and 1050 watts. 5000 watts for a window unit seems to be a pretty powerful device. how many BTU's does it push? do you know the make/model off hand?


----------



## Busmike (Nov 9, 2009)

mcinnc said:


> the heat emitted from the exhaust is not really the problem. as you can see in the pic i attached of the model i have, the exhaust runs via exhaust hose, to a vent hole at the window. i have even taken the further step, by wrapping the exhaust hose in duct insulation material so that the small amount of heat 'escaping' through the plastic exhaust hose is eliminated. my unit is 12,000BTU and 1050 watts. 5000 watts for a window unit seems to be a pretty powerful device. how many BTU's does it push? do you know the make/model off hand?


My mistake...
I meant to say 5000 BTU not watts. It's really not as usefull as I'd like. Been thinking about buying a more powerfull unit No windows in your Flowering room?


----------



## Triple6 (Nov 9, 2009)

Busmike said:


> My mistake...
> I meant to say 5000 BTU not watts. It's really not as usefull as I'd like. Been thinking about buying a more powerfull unit No windows in your Flowering room?


I have an enclosed room also and opted to use a portable. I initially thought my unit was crap [Haier] but it turns out I needed to attach a blower to the AC exhaust. Hope that helps


AC exhaust -> hose -> blower -> carbon filter


----------



## mcinnc (Nov 10, 2009)

like a regular duct blower?


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Nov 10, 2009)

I've got a GE...I think it's 8000btu and like 1250watts. I like it, except the vents only blow straight ahead.

Regarding the water drainage...check to see if your model has an option to drain into a hose. I had the same problem with my water tank filling up after a couple hours and shutting down the system until I found a drain switch on the back that I just flip down and attach a hose. Now I drain into a 5-gal bucket and can leave the thing running for days no problem. If your model doesn't have this option I would take it back and get one that does, because as you said emptying the damn bucket 5 times a day is just impractical.

At 12,000 btus your room should get as cold as it says on the unit (61 or whatever). Do you have any fans in the grow room to help bring in the cold air or at least move the air around a little? I found that if I pointed the unit directly into my flower room it brought the temps down the most.

Do you have an air cooled hood or cool tube? With one of those and your current setup (77 degrees with the a/c on) you probably wouldn't have to worry about the heat getting above 85, which is a little on the warm side, but not too bad. You should seriously consider investing in one though (I prefer the air cooled hoods to cool tubes myself...they provide a better distribution of light).


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Nov 10, 2009)

Also what Triple6 said is important. I tried to vent outside through some black speaker cloth and it blocked the exhaust to the point where it actually shut off the condenser and only blew HOT air through the vents. Make sure you have a clear exhaust path, and a regular inline duct fan could potentially help. But if you're already blowing out cold air, it just isn't making it cold enough, I'd say the exhaust isn't likely to be your problem.


----------



## Realclosetgreenz (Nov 10, 2009)

5000BTU's typically covers about 200Sq FT. That's a 6'x6'x6' Enclosure. Typically a window units uses evaporative cooling which is the act of a liquid, typically into surrounding air, cools an object or a liquid in contact with it. The efficiency of a Evaporative cooler is measured and determined by the DRY and WET Bulb temperature. The greater the difference the cooler it runs. In lamens terms you have to live in a considerably dry climate for a Evaporative cooler to be of great use.


----------



## skyhighcomics (Nov 10, 2009)

I had problems with my 9,000btu unit. I took it back thinking it was broken/damaged.(not cooling the room, lowest setting etc.) If your air-in is not allowing enough to come in, your unit(s) are working overtime. Between blowers and AC, you might want to check and see if your units are getting a nice flow. LOL The door on my room had a gnarley suction. I would try to close it and thunk!!, it would slip right out of my hand. Slapped a couple 16x20 vents on the main door and we be good now.


----------



## NinjaToke (Nov 10, 2009)

^^^Yea those things suck in tons of air from behind, my room is sealed with plastic and it would get sucked right up against the unit but some sturdy cardboard and larger intake opening and its working fine. The better you get the airflow the better it works and that means less water draining. Ive had mine on over a month and have about 10 drips worth of water in the container. Temps steady at 77


----------



## mcinnc (Nov 11, 2009)

any advice on how to make this more efficient?
its a clusterfuck for right now for sure.


----------



## captain insaneo (Nov 11, 2009)

I had a amacor eh1600 it was a 16000 btu portable ac and it fucking sucked. if you are looking at using one of these you need to find one that has an air intake and exhaust hose other wise it blows your room air out which poses 2 problems 1 it sucks in air form the out side into your room and then it sucks the cooled air from around your ac and blows it in the great yonder. it is a loose loose.


Now if you can get a cheap window ac unit go get some mdf and some sheet foam insulation make and insulated box for the ac, next get a good inline fan 300cfm + and run a hose into the box and one out of the box so you cool off the outside coil make sure when you hook them up to a window you make sure that you place them as far apart as you can and if possible extend out let about a foot so you dont suck in the hot air.


----------



## NinjaToke (Nov 11, 2009)

!!WARNING!!
If you're offended by ugly look away!

Ok so the pictures in order show
1) the cylinder cardboard keeps the plastic from blocking the ac intakes
2) black plastic taped around ac vent
3) the white thing taped to the plastic connects to the ducting which points right up to the oscillating fan
4) ac exhaust tube, when closed theres enough slit open for air flow
5) ac exhaust goes through the closet wall and onto that nifty exhaust box, I was lucky enough to discover a pair of 2.5" holes behind a plant so thats how it gets outside


----------



## NinjaToke (Nov 11, 2009)

mcinnc said:


> any advice on how to make this more efficient?
> its a clusterfuck for right now for sure.



The only way is to have the unit alongside the plants, connect a drain tube and you're free of having to empty water. 

And captain insaneo can you explain a lil more? Im not quite seeing it.

Now if you can get a cheap window ac unit go get some mdf and some sheet foam insulation make and insulated box for the ac, next get a good inline fan 300cfm + and run a hose into the box and one out of the box so you cool off the outside coil make sure when you hook them up to a window you make sure that you place them as far apart as you can and if possible extend out let about a foot so you dont suck in the hot air.


----------



## Triple6 (Nov 11, 2009)

Good point but my unit looked to be working also until we got some real heat (90+) this past spring--I lost a very good looking 3X3' SCrog of some hearty Nirvana Citral. That would have supplied me all year 

I know the insulation made it harder for my unit to get it done also. I put a 296 blower in the attic and that chaged everything. I can dail that room in now  Even in summer.


----------



## Triple6 (Nov 11, 2009)

I'd like to go to one of those as every model I've looked at has more programming features. I bet it's way more efficient than this portable too.


----------



## bbonging (Nov 11, 2009)

um im not sure but isnt the exhaust from that thing blowing smelly air out ?? how do ya filter the exhaust without blocking the air flow?? im not trying to hijack this thread but I have a in room unit and i dont use it because 0f the smell issue any help ??


----------



## Calijuana (Nov 12, 2009)

bbonging said:


> um im not sure but isnt the exhaust from that thing blowing smelly air out ?? how do ya filter the exhaust without blocking the air flow?? im not trying to hijack this thread but I have a in room unit and i dont use it because 0f the smell issue any help ??



yeah this is how i got "caught" growing.. not seriously, but for others it would be serious. 

i looked the other way and ended up regretting it. i'm sure there is a simple way though.


----------



## mcinnc (Nov 12, 2009)

look in the first picture i posted. i have a bucket, with holes drilled in it with ona gel inside and a fan on top, right at the intake of the unit. its from a DIY thread i got around here or another site..


----------



## NinjaToke (Nov 12, 2009)

Calijuana said:


> yeah this is how i got "caught" growing.. not seriously, but for others it would be serious.
> 
> i looked the other way and ended up regretting it. i'm sure there is a simple way though.


Fuk I never thought of that! i guess ill be dealing with new issues come flower time.


----------



## DannyGreenEyes (Nov 13, 2009)

NinjaToke said:


> Fuk I never thought of that! i guess ill be dealing with new issues come flower time.


I'm a newbie who just settled his own heat issues getting set up for my first grow so I thought this might help.

I bought three 400w set ups from HTG, 1 MH & 2 HPSs (all 3 have real cheap hoods) and I also have two 10.0 USB bulbs hanging. I'm using a walk in closet that's about 4' 8" wide, 7" long, & 8" tall. The closet opens to a bedroom with a wall unit A/C, not sure how many BTUs but I've owned stronger window units, this one seems pretty week. And I live in a colder state that's very dry.

I first tested the temp with no fans or A/C by putting a thermometer under the lights and hanging the lights at about 26". The temp was close to 105 degrees.

I wont bore you going through everything that I tried over the last week, but what finally worked was a combo of 2 different A/Cs & 2 fans.

First the wall unit. I cut a piece of cardboard the right size to cover the exhaust and I was carefull to not cover any part of the intake. I bought a 25' lenth of 6" duct from Home Depot and cut a hole in the cardboard the size of the duct. I used tape to mount the duct to the cardboard flush so the cardboard's still flat on one side, then I taped the cardboard over the A/C exhaust. 

This wasn't enough so I traded a 32" TV back to Best Buy for a portable A/C http://www.savinglots.com/lotprod.asp?item=DPAC120068 It's 12,000 BTU and it comes with both a drain plug and a big old water bottle on the back, you can only use one or the other so the drain line would probably be better for you if you use the window to run the drain line outside.

Neither A/C did the job by itself, but both together got the temp down to the lower 70s under the bulbs (mid 60s 2 feet away). I'm also using 2 fans for circulation, a floor fan in front of the portable A/C pointing up and a 4ft oscilating fan oscilating toward the area where the plants will go (from an "A/C neutral" corner).

The unit also has 2 special pieces that you can close in a window or sliding glass door. The hoses have a special fitting that allows you to attatch them to these pieces. But I wouldn't put both exhaust & intake in the same window/door piece, you don't want to suck hot air back into the room. It also has a rain guard for the intake and it oscilates.

Currently I have intake & exhaust just a foot or so outside the closet door and the exhaust is pointed in a way where most of the hot air goes under the bedroom door toward the rest of the house. I'll eventually hook that up to the bathroom vent but I have to figure out a carbon scrubber first, and I'm guessing that I'll probably need an inline fan to help exhaust.

I'm sorry to say that for the 1,000w bulb you may need to buy a second A/C, but I hope the info helps. I'll be posting a journal if you want to see the set up, I'm just waiting on an answer on mixing the dirt for the pots. Once I have that I'll finish setting up, clean a little, and then start taking pics for the journal.

Until you get the 1,000w you might want to try raising the A/C (heat rises) and putting an inline fan on the exhaust line to help move more of the hot air out faster. That might help enough for now.

Don't worry to much about the carbon scrubber, just attatch an inline fan to help the A/C push the air through it. This unit sais it exhausts at like 261psi or something crazy like that, if that's true I probably wont need an inline fan, I'll just have to make sure the scrubber doesn't shoot off the duct. lol HTG has good deals on inline fan & carbon scrubber combos.


----------



## Roland (Nov 13, 2009)

DannyGreenEyes said:


> I'm a newbie who just settled his own heat issues getting set up for my first grow so I thought this might help.
> 
> I bought three 400w set ups from HTG, 1 MH & 2 HPSs (all 3 have real cheap hoods) and I also have two 10.0 USB bulbs hanging. I'm using a walk in closet that's about 4' 8" wide, 7" long, & 8" tall. The closet ................................................................
> 
> ...


 
nice post Danny ! ............. -----> + rep


----------



## DannyGreenEyes (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey, I just found something else that might help when you get ready to deal with odor https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/99452-diy-febreze-odor-control-bucket.html

You'd still need a carbon scrubber if you're going to vent outside, this is just for the smell inside your house. I'm sure their must be a way to turn this into an inline odor controller that you can hook up to your A/C exhaust but I wouldn't know how. Trick would be to find a way to keep the Febreeze from backing up into your A/C or shooting out the vent. I'll probably experiment & try to come up with something.

This would be a good idea for controlling odors inside your house. I'm not going to use it in the grow room because the Febreeze will slowly evaporate and I don't know if it would have bad effects on the plants. It may not do anything to the plants, but I always like to be cautious.


Roland - Thanks for the +rep, I hope the info helps people avoid what I just went through.


----------



## Bob Smith (Nov 14, 2009)

Bumping this thread back up - anyone have a portable air conditioner that they like?

Gets pretty hot around these parts in the summer, so I'm planning ahead for that, and I'm gonna need to find a portable A/C that kicks ass and takes names (actually two, one for each tent).

Furthering that thought, have a 2x4 veg tent with a 400HPS in it, and have a 1000HPS in a 4x4 tent (which I plan to upgrade to an 8x4 with two 1000HPS by summertime).

That being said, anyone have any ACs that they'd recommend for me? Been doing some searching on how many BTUs I'll need for each, and having some issues finding that out.

In the garage in the summer, temps can get up to ~110F.

Thanks for anyone that can help.


----------



## DannyGreenEyes (Nov 14, 2009)

A lot depends on if the tents are in an air conditioned house, or if they're outside. Assuming they're in an A/C cooled home.....

It's a good idea to first take a temp below the lights at about the distance where your plants will be with no A/C or fans (it's hotter under the lights). This probably isn't a neccessary step, but for me it's easier if I know how many degrees I have to drop the temp.

On your 400w, I have some limited experience with them. One unit should work, 12,000 BTU should definately get the job done. You might also be albe to get away with a 10,000 BTU.

On the single 1,000w, I don't have any experience with them so I'm not sure how hot they get. If the one 1,000w bulb gets as hot as my three 400w when combined, then you'll probably be OK with two 12,000 BTU units. I'm not sure if they make a portable big enough to handle it alone.

On the two 1,000w, again I don't know for sure how hot a 1,000w gets, but if I were you and money wasn't an issue, I'd upgrade my central A/C unit to cool a second zone and I'd make that tent the second zone. Just remember that when the thermostadt on the wall of the tent reads one temp, it will be another temp under the bulbs. You'll have to experiment to find the right temp that you can set the A/C for to get the right temp under the light.

You can find the 12,000 BTU unit that I bought a few messages up. But right now it's the perfect time to get a deal from Best Buy, or any other store that allows returns without the packing materials. See, the store can't return big items like that unless they have all the packaging so once it starts getting cold, they're stuck with them till next season. So the store mgrs & dept mgrs are usually only too happy to make a deal. Best thing to do is to call around and find the stores with open units on the shelf, then go see what they got.

Sorry I couldn't give exact answers but I hope this helps some.


----------



## mihjaro (Nov 15, 2009)

DannyGreenEyes said:


> On your 400w, I have some limited experience with them. One unit should work, 12,000 BTU should definately get the job done. You might also be albe to get away with a 10,000 BTU.
> 
> On the single 1,000w, I don't have any experience with them so I'm not sure how hot they get. If the one 1,000w bulb gets as hot as my three 400w when combined, then you'll probably be OK with two 12,000 BTU units. I'm not sure if they make a portable big enough to handle it alone.


One ton of AC for a 400 and two tons of AC for a 1000? That sounds like you aren't using the ACs right.

A 1000W bulb produces around 3500 BTU/hr so 12,000 BTU/hr should easily be able to handle 2 1000W bulbs plus heat from the ballasts, fans, etc with some to spare.


----------



## DannyGreenEyes (Nov 15, 2009)

mihjaro said:


> One ton of AC for a 400 and two tons of AC for a 1000? That sounds like you aren't using the ACs right.
> 
> A 1000W bulb produces around 3500 BTU/hr so 12,000 BTU/hr should easily be able to handle 2 1000W bulbs plus heat from the ballasts, fans, etc with some to spare.


 
I don't know, I'm just stating what I went through. Are you measuring your temp under the lights at 30" or less? When the temp under the lights reached 74 it was about 63 degrees just 2 feet away so if you're not testing the temp under the lights, then it's a lot easier to get the desired temp, but that's not the temp that your girls are going to be feeling.

You can read about my set up a few messages up if you think I'm using the A/C wrong, but I got +rep for that message so I can't see how I'm using them wrong, except for maybe adding an inline fan to the duct coming from the wall unit.

In fact I'm having a problem now. I was doing a last minute check before getting the clones tommorow. The air from the wall unit isn't as cold as it should be for some reason, not as cold as it was the other day. The temp is now 87 degrees under the lights with the 12,000 btu A/C running full force in the closet.

I'm thinking I need an inline fan so the wall unit ACs compressor isn't working so hard. Either that or it needs a charge of refrigerant. But without the 2nd A/C I'd never be able to run three 400w lights without making it too hot.


----------



## mihjaro (Nov 15, 2009)

DannyGreenEyes said:


> I don't know, I'm just stating what I went through. Are you measuring your temp under the lights at 30" or less?


I don't use AC because I don't have to. 4" below the glass my temps are 78. Room temp is 75 or 76. Do you have air flowing between the glass and the canopy? Maybe you just need a fan to keep fresh air flowing around.

I sure didn't mean to sound like I was jumping on you; just spouting the numbers.

When I've used AC a 12K BTU took care of 2 1K bulbs without breaking a sweat.

Maybe I'm reading this wrong but you covered the AC exhaust?

Your ventilation system sounds kinda byzantine. I'm having a hard time figuring out exactly what's going on and how you are actually moving the heat out of your grow are.. A good inline fan would probably straighten things out.


----------



## DannyGreenEyes (Nov 15, 2009)

mihjaro said:


> I don't use AC because I don't have to. 4" below the glass my temps are 78. Room temp is 75 or 76. Do you have air flowing between the glass and the canopy? Maybe you just need a fan to keep fresh air flowing around.
> 
> I sure didn't mean to sound like I was jumping on you; just spouting the numbers.
> 
> ...


 
My hoods suck, they're not vented. I'll be upgrading as I go but this is my first grow.

About my set up, the walk in closet opens to a bed room with a wall unit A/C. A wall unit has an intake & a cold exhaust on the inside part of the unit. The coils are on the outside part of the unit so it doesn't need to be vented. I'm running the cold exhaust through 25' of 6" duct into the closet because just running the A/C with the closet door open wasn't doing it.

This is where I'm having my problem, the air starts to come out cold, but 20 mins later when I check it the air is luke warm.

Because the hoods aren't vented the wall unit A/C isn't enough to do the job so I got a 12,000 portable BTU. I put a floor fan in front of the portable pointed strait up and I have a second fan oscilating toward the plant area from an A/C neutral corner.

With both running the temp under the bulbs should be around 74, but only if I'm getting cold air from the wall unit. If I can figure out how to get the wall unit to stay cold, then I'll be ok until I harvest and can upgrade my equipment.

Are you familiar with wall units?


----------



## DannyGreenEyes (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh, this is weird but it might help to figure out what's up with the wall unit. When I checked it I pulled the duct out of the closet. I checked a few things then noticed that the metal of the duct was starting to get cold again. I checked the air and that was getting cold again too. So I put everything back and crossed my fingers. When I checked it again 20 mins later, the air coming from the duct (wall unit) was luke warm again.

There's nothing in front of the duct when I put it in the closet to restrict air flow. So I'm kinda lost as to what they heck could be going on.


----------



## mihjaro (Nov 15, 2009)

DannyGreenEyes said:


> Oh, this is weird but it might help to figure out what's up with the wall unit. When I checked it I pulled the duct out of the closet. I checked a few things then noticed that the metal of the duct was starting to get cold again. I checked the air and that was getting cold again too. So I put everything back and crossed my fingers. When I checked it again 20 mins later, the air coming from the duct (wall unit) was luke warm again.
> 
> There's nothing in front of the duct when I put it in the closet to restrict air flow. So I'm kinda lost as to what they heck could be going on.


Sounds like the fan which is pushing from the wall unit might not be strong enough to push 25' of duct. How much air is coming out of the duct into the closet when everything is hooked up.


----------



## DannyGreenEyes (Nov 15, 2009)

mihjaro said:


> Sounds like the fan which is pushing from the wall unit might not be strong enough to push 25' of duct. How much air is coming out of the duct into the closet when everything is hooked up.


 
There isn't as much air coming from the Wall Unit A/C as there is coming from the portable. The wall unit isn't very strong, but it still helps. (to give an idea, it takes about 4 hours for the window unit to drop the temp in a 4 room apartment about 5 degrees. Air's cold, just not a huge ammount of it)

Someone else also suggested the fan in another thread just a second ago, I think that might be my problem, just wasn't sure about the refrigerant. Home Depot has a cheap in-line fan that's not very strong, but I don't really think I'll need too much.

Thanks for your help, with any luck I'll have the clones and a journal started by tommorow night.


----------



## smartguy345 (Nov 15, 2009)

please look at this

https://www.rollitup.org/showthread.php?t=260411

For pics.

I have a portable a/c unit that has a exhaust vent system. I attached the exhaust to my cool tube light with the fan in the attic. so the hot air is going into the attic. I have a entire room for grow op. I then have my portable a/c enclosed into my vegging room. Its always on... and if i paid full value for it i say it sucks ass.. but i paid 150. Needless to say temps are within desirable range and never go over 82 degrees. thats in a closet with 5 fluros 8 x 54 w t5 light and 400 w hps. so there is quite a bit heat being created. as for summer time how this will work out.. well i am not sure... I hope temps are still within desired range.

Well the way i have it set up, is I am creating a NEGATIVE pressure in the grow room. This pulls air from other areas. Now in my grow room but not inside , i say its about 77 degrees give or take. My unit is 12,000 btu and is listed under the url i provided. So far temps have been great with no issues! I have plenty of ventilation going on as well.

BTW for smell issues... lets just say i have a 200 dollar carbon filter NEW and is NOT in use. The ONA GEL BUCKET DIY is best odor control next to the DIY activated carbon control...


----------



## smartguy345 (Nov 15, 2009)

Your a/c unit is similiar to mine... I tried exhausting outside window.. but that was not happening.. So i thought why not hook it up to the cool tube and let the hot air escape to attic. The fan aided the air flow into the attic... and keep in mind I use the portable a/c and wrapped panda film around it basically expanding my closet. That way when you walk into the grow room there is a light trap. Then when u go past light trap u see panda film draped top down around the close adding for space within the area.. this allowed the unit to blow the cold air directly into the grow room... but not into the rest of the room! IT IS IMPORTANT! to do this way to maximize cooling.. since it is less space it has to cool. I have noticed and just using panda film ( once again my post above shows a link to provide pics to help describe this) that as soon as I walk into my grow area where lights are at.. I get a smell and temp drop instantly... My lights are putting out alot of heat.... and I have got the grow as cold as 62 degrees. Its usually on avg with lights on 78-80. Add a few degrees more when I am in there.

I hope this helps out alot..Quite honestly i am disappointed with the unit and the cost, but considering the deal I got... well its getting the job done. BTW when you ducting out into the attic if that is possible, use INSULATED ducting.. it helps with temp control. Learned this the hard way..


----------



## DannyGreenEyes (Nov 15, 2009)

smartguy345 said:


> please look at this
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/showthread.php?t=260411
> 
> ...


 
I wish I had my own house, or vented hoods for that matter, but I don't and can't afford to upgrade lights till I get in my first harvest.

With 3 unvented lights the temp is 105 under the lights before I start to cool it off. So right now I need both A/C units.

The two A/Cs carry air in and my one portable A/C vents air, so I don't know if I have positive, negative, or neutral pressure.

I'm sure once I get the vented hoods I'll be able to turn off my wall unit, but till then I have to fight the heat.


----------



## DannyGreenEyes (Nov 15, 2009)

smartguy345 said:


> Your a/c unit is similiar to mine... I tried exhausting outside window.. but that was not happening.. So i thought why not hook it up to the cool tube and let the hot air escape to attic. The fan aided the air flow into the attic... and keep in mind I use the portable a/c and wrapped panda film around it basically expanding my closet. That way when you walk into the grow room there is a light trap. Then when u go past light trap u see panda film draped top down around the close adding for space within the area.. this allowed the unit to blow the cold air directly into the grow room... but not into the rest of the room! IT IS IMPORTANT! to do this way to maximize cooling.. since it is less space it has to cool. I have noticed and just using panda film ( once again my post above shows a link to provide pics to help describe this) that as soon as I walk into my grow area where lights are at.. I get a smell and temp drop instantly... My lights are putting out alot of heat.... and I have got the grow as cold as 62 degrees. Its usually on avg with lights on 78-80. Add a few degrees more when I am in there.
> 
> I hope this helps out alot..Quite honestly i am disappointed with the unit and the cost, but considering the deal I got... well its getting the job done. BTW when you ducting out into the attic if that is possible, use INSULATED ducting.. it helps with temp control. Learned this the hard way..


 
I have the portable A/C in the closet next to the door and I'm venting and pulling air from outside the closet. It's already cramped in there, so I can't really block any of it off.

Under my lights the temp jumps 10 degrees or more in temp, probably thanks to my unvented hoods.


----------



## DannyGreenEyes (Nov 15, 2009)

Anyway tommorow I'm going to get a cheap fan from Home Depot and some more duct to extend the portable A/Cs exhaust & intake a little. If the fan don't work then I'll take the new duct & fan and pull air from outside. I'd rather not do it this way because it's really cold outside, but I'm running out of options.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## smartguy345 (Nov 16, 2009)

if its cold outside.. i think it help....


----------



## Bob Smith (Nov 16, 2009)

So just to recap, although there are a couple of people in this thread who are "kinda" satisfied with their portable AC performance, no one could be classified as "happy", correct? Taking that further, if you could buy another portable AC and money was no issue, which would it be, and do you think it would work better for you?


----------



## smartguy345 (Nov 16, 2009)

Well i am happy with my a/c hook up as i only paid 150 for it.. However my unit advertises for 699 new. I wont be completly happy till summer is around and the portable a/c is still keeping temps cool.. that be the true test, because I already have a/c issues as it is and keeping my house cool in the summer. ITs winter now and easier for it to cool down.

If money wasnt a isssue I know the hydroponics store sells a portable a/c... One of those perhaps? I really lucked out on how my system is hooked up. I have a cool tube and a 8 inch fan up in the attic pulling the air out from grow room.


----------



## Bob Smith (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks for your input; truthfully, money's not that big of a deal to me ("easy come, easy go"), so I'm trying to spend what I need to in order to get something that'll definitely do the trick, as opposed to spending $1K and it not keeping my room (garage) cool enough.

Actually been looking at the $3K+ portables that businesses use to keep their server rooms cool - might grab one of those, as they're the only portables I can find that run 20,000BTUs+.

Thanks everyone for their help, and if anyone else wants to chime in, I'd love that.


----------



## smartguy345 (Nov 16, 2009)

Could you chip in some money my way? 

Yea anything use to cool server rooms are good.. Just look it up and make sure but 20, 000 btu sounds plenty... mine is 12,000 I guess I could always just get another one... lol


----------



## Calijuana (Nov 16, 2009)

Bob Smith said:


> So just to recap, although there are a couple of people in this thread who are "kinda" satisfied with their portable AC performance, no one could be classified as "happy", correct? Taking that further, if you could buy another portable AC and money was no issue, which would it be, and do you think it would work better for you?



Well, personally I have a 1000 watt light and really I don't/can't afford a better a/c then the one I have.. I forget how many BTU's it is, but it is fairly small and fits in a window. Cost was around 130$ or something and it really keeps the temps in my SMALL grow room perfect. I aim the cool air at the light to keep it lower, so really I am happy with the AC I have.. it's very very low end and works for my needs


----------



## Triple6 (Nov 17, 2009)

I have a Haier portable that I'm very pleased with--my issue was trying to push exhaust out 20' of ducting. Since I got the inline fan in place, my room can be dialed-in to whatever I want


----------



## dutch29681 (Nov 17, 2009)

I have an idea for the water issues. 

Take a big bucket drill a hole in the bottom run a hose to ur air condition evelate above condition . And now u have 5-10-15-20 gallons refill once a day


----------



## Calijuana (Nov 17, 2009)

dutch29681 said:


> I have an idea for the water issues.
> 
> Take a big bucket drill a hole in the bottom run a hose to ur air condition evelate above condition . And now u have 5-10-15-20 gallons refill once a day



Great idea, +rep  


Did you mean put the bucket below the A/C so the water drains into the bucket or whatever?


----------



## 1mikej (Nov 17, 2009)

don't buy anything but a duel hose portable unit unless your confident you can convert a single hose unit to a duel hose. the single hose unit will create negative air pressure in your grow room which in turn will cause the warm air outside your grow room to be sucked in almost as fast as you can cool it. their is no comparison between a single hose unit and a duel hose unit!


----------



## Bob Smith (Nov 18, 2009)

1mikej said:


> don't buy anything but a duel hose portable unit unless your confident you can convert a single hose unit to a duel hose. the single hose unit will create negative air pressure in your grow room which in turn will cause the warm air outside your grow room to be sucked in almost as fast as you can cool it. their is no comparison between a single hose unit and a duel hose unit!


Okay, lemme display my total ignorance of portable ACs right now (never seen or used one).

I'm assuming the dual hose has one hose for exhaust and one for shooting out the cold air? Is this the case? Because it'd be my preference to have the AC outside of the tent (height issues), so I assume I'd need one of these.

Guessing that a single hose shoots cold air from the "body" of the AC and the single hose is used to exhaust the hot air?

That about right?


----------



## mihjaro (Nov 18, 2009)

Bob Smith said:


> Okay, lemme display my total ignorance of portable ACs right now (never seen or used one).
> 
> I'm assuming the dual hose has one hose for exhaust and one for shooting out the cold air? Is this the case? Because it'd be my preference to have the AC outside of the tent (height issues), so I assume I'd need one of these.
> 
> ...


That's not my understanding. The intake hose is used to cool the compressor and the exhaust hose is used to get rid of the heat removed from the room. At least, the ones I've seen have window adapters to which both hoses are attached. Cold air is dispensed from the top of the unit into the area being cooled.

The thing with these is that little to no inside air is being exhausted. Single hose units suck air from the area they are cooling and put it outside off the area.


----------



## Bob Smith (Nov 18, 2009)

mihjaro said:


> That's not my understanding. The intake hose is used to cool the compressor and the exhaust hose is used to get rid of the heat removed from the room. At least, the ones I've seen have window adapters to which both hoses are attached. Cold air is dispensed from the top of the unit into the area being cooled.
> 
> The thing with these is that little to no inside air is being exhausted. Single hose units suck air from the area they are cooling and put it outside off the area.


Thanks much; so it sounds like if I want the AC to be outside of my tent, I'd have to do a duct tape job and put my own 6" tubing on where the cold air comes out from the "body" of the AC and run that hose into my tent?


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 18, 2009)

Drill a hole in the water drain pan and connect some hose to either a larger reservoir or a drain. Works wonders for these portable units


----------



## 1mikej (Nov 18, 2009)

no bob, duel hose is exactly that 2 hoses one carrying air in from an outside source into ac unit's hot condenser, that air is then returned to the outside source through the second hose. the cooled air that you want comes out the top of ac unit itself. you want the unit in the grow room, you want the hoses getting air from a source out side grow room. done this way with a duel hose your ac will keep cooling the same air over and over again eventually shutting off. it will also dehumidify better because your not introducing new air into room by creating negative pressure in your grow room. single hose will suck in the air that is in your grow room and vent it through the hot condenser and outside. this creates negative air pressure in your grow room (vacuum) and new warm air comes in and your ac basically has to constantly start over. the unit will almost never shut off.


----------



## Bob Smith (Nov 19, 2009)

Gotcha, thanks - sounds like a dual hose is what I'm shooting for.

These server room ACs are fugging expensivo - might have to check out craigslist for a used one.


----------



## 1mikej (Nov 19, 2009)

i bought 1 duel hose and 2 single hose from home depot, the 2 single hose ones where about 350 bucks and i was able to convert them both into duel hose


----------



## Calijuana (Nov 21, 2009)

Bob Smith said:


> Gotcha, thanks - sounds like a dual hose is what I'm shooting for.
> 
> These server room ACs are fugging expensivo - might have to check out craigslist for a used one.




Yeah there are ALWAYS A/C units on sale on craigslist, even where i live.


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (May 29, 2012)

1mikej said:


> i bought 1 duel hose and 2 single hose from home depot, the 2 single hose ones where about 350 bucks and i was able to convert them both into duel hose


How did you do that? I have a single id love to convert.


----------



## Sencha (May 29, 2012)

Why isn't anybody talking about a mini-split AC? Portables are notorious for being shitty and the cost to operate is insane.


----------



## Sheldor (May 30, 2012)

I bought this one http://www.air-n-water.com/product/ac-14100e.htm#description

It should be here tomorrow, so I'll let you know how it does, but I'm hopefull. It is "commercial grade", 14000 BTU, and has some technology that recirculates some of the the water. It is a single hose, but I think it is big enough to be ok, and the negative pressure will actually be a good thing. Smell stays in, not leaking out. Of course, I'm totally new to this (but I am an engineer) so we will see.


----------



## bertiswho (May 30, 2012)

Sencha said:


> Why isn't anybody talking about a mini-split AC? Portables are notorious for being shitty and the cost to operate is insane.


mini splits are 3 to 4 times the cost of a portable ac....the portable ac i own isnt half bad, i would like it to cool a little more. But to be fair, iam in a room in a garage so it has to work a little harder then if it was in a house. Also the ac i have exhausts all the moisture right out of the exhaust port. No draining required.


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (May 30, 2012)

If guys have an entire house to grow in and can use the Central Ac would you just do that and put up Panda film between each of the rooms depending on what is going on?

I'm kinda tired of the window AC's and portable units and have the room.


----------



## bertiswho (May 30, 2012)

Nothing better then a house A/C. just make sure you use a good filter in the furnace, cuz it pulls air from the entire house and you wanna make sure your not blowing any kind of molds or dust all over your plants.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (May 30, 2012)

I use central AC for my grow room. In AZ summer temps are pretty much 110 degrees so my house AC is usually on 75-78 degrees all summer. I'm basically using a spare bedroom that I converted to a sealed room with co2 works great my 20 lb co2 tank lasts about 10 days @ 1500 ppm during lights on.


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (May 30, 2012)

BeaverHuntr said:


> I use central AC for my grow room. In AZ summer temps are pretty much 110 degrees so my house AC is usually on 75-78 degrees all summer. I'm basically using a spare bedroom that I converted to a sealed room with co2 works great my 20 lb co2 tank lasts about 10 days @ 1500 ppm during lights on.


did you move your T stat into your grow room? Even when keeping my house at 76 my grow room is 82 without the window AC goin. Id have to keep my house at 70 to keep my grow room at 76 ive found. Hence the reason I had to get portables.


----------



## dstylzcc (May 30, 2012)

Keep the room closed and put the ac unit on a dresser or cabinet with a 5 gallon bucket under the drain plug. It should cool the room faster and stays cooler the less you let warm air in.


----------



## Red1966 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sheldor said:


> I bought this one http://www.air-n-water.com/product/ac-14100e.htm#description
> 
> It should be here tomorrow, so I'll let you know how it does, but I'm hopefull. It is "commercial grade", 14000 BTU, and has some technology that recirculates some of the the water. It is a single hose, but I think it is big enough to be ok, and the negative pressure will actually be a good thing. Smell stays in, not leaking out. Of course, I'm totally new to this (but I am an engineer) so we will see.


I guess by now you have realized it creates the negative pressure by pumping the smell out.


----------



## kratos015 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sencha said:


> Why isn't anybody talking about a mini-split AC? Portables are notorious for being shitty and the cost to operate is insane.


I was wondering why I didn't see this reply either, even a window unit is better than a portable from what I hear. 

First of all, if you can, return that portable AC because those things are just useless for growing from what everyone was telling me when I needed an AC. Unless I'm mistaken the portable units usually have two duct hoses, one for the intake and one for the exhaust. Where are you exhausting the heat from your portable unit to? Air conditioners create a lot of heat so if you aren't properly removing that from your grow room that would definitely explain why your temps are so high. And now that we're on the subject of ventilation, what's your ventilation set up for the room like? 

And OP could you answer something for me? How sealed is the room you're growing in? 12k BTU should be PLENTY for your grow room. I was experiencing heat issues in my 420sqft grow room because the AC I was using wasn't powerful enough to cool the room efficiently. The result was I was paying TONS to barely cool the room. My 12k BTU window unit is mounted to the side of my completely sealed grow room and it keeps the entire box at a consistent 74-77 during lights on and I have 2 1000 watt bulbs going. Look on Amazon, there's a nice $300 12k BTU and it's been working wonders for me. I live where it gets to 95-105 sometimes and when it was 97 here my grow room was still 77 degrees. 

I'd recommend getting yourself a window AC, it's a nice compromise until you're able to afford a mini-split. Just consider that each 1000 watt bulb puts off 3750 BTUs of heat so when you're looking for an air conditioner make sure that you're using at LEAST 4000 if not 5000BTUs per light. Best of luck OP!


----------



## Alexander Supertramp (Jun 4, 2013)

Red1966 said:


> I guess by now you have realized it creates the negative pressure by pumping the smell out.


Agreed. A dual hose is a must. And like Senca said mini splits are the real way too go.


----------



## tallstraw (Jun 4, 2013)

http://www.ajmadison.com/cgi-bin/ajmadison/FRA296ST2.html?infoview=reviews#tabs


I'm so tempted...


----------



## ricky6991 (Jun 4, 2013)

talking from experience...

dual hose ac creates plenty of negitive pressure also... they suck complete ass. waste of money...

mini-split is only way to be happy.. ive learned most important thing with growing and that is time = money. you 'just get by' this grow and buy portable ac that wont work for the next one. spend money now an get a minisplit and a clean working enviroment and the growing part becomes easy.

in your case i would get cooled hood and throw any damn ac in there you can to cool it however you can. when you harvest buy a good ac and never worry again... noone wants to loose there harvest couple weeks before time to chop down from high temps.


----------



## alcohol (Jun 4, 2013)

So 20 days ago I bought a 14k BTU portable from best buy. I used it for maybe 3 days and returned it. It couldnt cool my sealed room with 2000w at all. Temps rose above 90 and it's not even more than 82 ambient. 

I purchased a 18k btu mini split with heat pump. As soon as my hvac guy comes, I'll let you know how it is.


----------



## alcohol (Jul 3, 2013)

ok, been running the mini split. LOVE IT. it can keep my room at 64 if I want it. Using a CO2 burner and dehumidifier also.


----------

